# June Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

This month's theme was *"Water Babies"* Goldens Getting Wet, so vote for your favorite now.

There were some ineligible entries due to insufficient post count. Great submissions from everyone, please vote for your favorite now:crossfing
The voting poll will close Sunday 29 June.

*1. Megora








2. General V
*
**
*
3. Tayla's Mom








4. abradshaw71








5. Roushbabe








6. Dexter12








7. Bodiesmummy








8. BrinkleyMom








9. Sweet Girl








10. elly








11. Barkr








12. MercyMom








13. Catalina








14. mudEpawz








15. golden rascal








16. Flynn'sMommy








17. Laurie








18. cgriffin








19. fourlakes








20. KeaColorado








21. Cathy's Gunner








22. OutWest








23. Kirsten








24. Vhuynh2








25. Mayve








26. Guybrush








27. Joanne & Asia








28. Ivyacres








29. My Ali-bug








30. Brave








31. Discoverer








32. Max's Dad








33. Jbird








34. SimTek








35. BriGuy








36. turtle66








37. Finn's Fan








38. rosebudcorner








39. Capt Jack








40. fozziesmom








41. gill03*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

There are many to choose from this month................


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> There are many to choose from this month................



And they're all Fantastic photos!

Really going to be hard trying to pick just one...........


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

This is REALLY hard - I went through them and I have at least five I want to vote for!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Have you voted yet? Tough choice to make I know, they are all great!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Only 29 votes so far from the time of this post. Let's see how many votes can be submitted before Sunday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If you haven't, Voting ends *Sunday, June 29th!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GReat entries everyone, they're all fantastic!

Just a reminder:

*Voting ends SUNDAY JUNE 29th!*

Don't forget to Vote!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Rob's GRs said:


> Only 29 votes so far from the time of this post. Let's see how many votes can be submitted before Sunday.


It's because it's SO hard this time!!


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

Every single one makes me smile! How do you choose??


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pics everyone! I've voted


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You have today-Saturday, June 28th and tomorrow-Sunday June 29th to Vote. 

*Voting ends Sunday evening..........*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Today, Sunday June 29th* is the last day to cast your Vote for the June Photo Contest. 

If you haven't voted, please make your selection, really Great entries this month.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks like a tight race among the front runners, will your vote decide the winner?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

48 votes as of the time of this post. How many more votes can we get before this poll closes later today?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Lots of great pictures and a lot of members who need to vote. All great pictures and some have no votes yet &#55357;&#56866;. Let's try for at least 60 votes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted??????

If not, make your selection and vote. 

*Voting ends Today, Sunday June 29th*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a couple of hours to get your votes in, who's your favorite?


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to Roushbabe, great photo, PM sent.
Thanks to everyone for their submissions and for voting, all the photos were great to see and we are all winners as Golden owners.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Bump up for Roushbabe, congrats again, you get to select the theme for July.


----------

